# Alarmserver von Asperie nutzt  Push-Mail



## Newsfeed (11 November 2009)

Kritische Situationen sollten einen Alarm auslösen. Um den im Netz weiterzuleiten und unter Umständen automatisch Reaktionen einzuleiten  bedarf es spezieller Alarmserver. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

